# To all you "Jax" owners...



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just curious, I noticed there are several dogs around named Jax... How/why did you choose that name?

My Jax is named (technically) after Jack Skellington... To avoid being sued by Disney, it's spelled Jax Kellington 

I know Disney would never find out, nor care, about my dog's name, but that's the official explanation LOL.


----------



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wanted the name Jackson, girlfriend agreed if we could spell it Jaxon. I agreed and now he is mostly called Jax, or Jaxson if he is in trouble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My daughter chose it but I can't remember why. I think it was because our cat is named Cracker...Cracker Jax...

Now I'll have to ask her tonight because it will bother me!


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Jax is high on our list. Jack was first but Jax is less common.
After captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know of 2 Jax's now as well.

My friends LC male is Jax, and my breeder just had a puppy buyer (who is on this forum but doesn't post - HINT HINT!!!  ) name her new male Jax - and he's a cutie-pa-tootie!

I like the name but I find everyone is using it now!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

...and here I thought I was being all creative because I was never on any dog boards before and never heard the name other than Jax Briggs. 

Now I'm interested in Jax nick names people have 

We have:
Jax
Jaxy
Little Jaxy (when I'm emailing my dad about what trouble "Little Jaxy" got into )
Jaxy Poop Face (Started off as regular "Poop Face")
Jax Mop (the Jax version of a steam mop)
Apple Jax
Jaxy McJaxerton
Mr. Kellington 
J. Kellington
...I'm sure I'm missing lots still...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Easy. 
Named after the main character on the tv show Sons Of Anarchy. Jax....sometimes I call him Jackson.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't choose Jax's name as she was already named. That said, it suits her perfectly. It wasn't a very common name 5 years ago from what I could see at that time, but now it seems more and more Jaxs' are popping up...although most all male LOL.

As for nicknames, she has tons...the more commonly used ones as of late are:

JaxyWaxy
JaxyWaxySugarSmacksies
Jaxster
Jaxaroonie

And of course during training when she is being a bit of a deviant, she has others but they would be classified as .


----------



## Superzoo (Mar 2, 2011)

We had a few names we liked and Jax was one of them. Because we couldn't decide on a name, we asked our breeder and she liked Jax the best. It was always #1 on our list so we went with it.

We call him:
Jaxi Cab
Flap Jax
Jaxson
Jaximus
Jaxster


----------

